# "GLASSHOUSE FEST"



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Like the title says. POST EM.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 19 2006, 10:04 PM~5461566
> *Like the title says. POST EM.
> *


soon to be started project just to get this topic a foot :dunno:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Built this one about 6 or 7 years ago,


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY MAN SHOW US THAT 73 !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Here is a pic of it before I got started on it,










It is in pieces right now.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

looks sharp as a knife!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

SWEET 73!


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

more


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Mine hasn't been built yet


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

that white ones sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

that green one is too.even though i dont like thosr donky cars.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

OK HERE'S A CUSTOMER CAR I'M CURRENTLY WORKING ON. THIS IS AN OLDER PIC BUT ITS COMING OUT NICE!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_This one goes to The Netherlands on Friday..This one is going to also be Remote Control front and back.. Can't wait to get it back.._


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

niiiice


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

beto must be big ballin to be getting all those rides juiced up by the J man, lol


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 22 2006, 10:09 PM~5477933
> *beto must be big ballin to be getting all those rides juiced up by the J man, lol
> *


he has loyal customers


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_This one is going also..Sorry for posting an ELk_


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

lol....beto is a baller.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice elco


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)




----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

STILL NEEDS SUM WORK


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 22 2006, 10:55 PM~5477914
> *This one goes to The Netherlands on Friday..This one is going to also be Remote Control front and back.. Can't wait to get it back..
> 
> 
> *


another jevries bumper banger i assume :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 20 2006, 05:38 AM~5461643
> *Built this one about 6 or 7 years ago,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

lets see more of those clean glass houses , post em up, i know theirs a fe out their.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

posted up earlier but for those who havent seen it.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

keep the pics commin.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

not mine, but it's nice


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

i like the keys in the ignition...very cool.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice detail


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 22 2006, 09:55 PM~5477914
> *This one goes to The Netherlands on Friday..This one is going to also be Remote Control front and back.. Can't wait to get it back..
> 
> 
> *


how much does it cost to do that?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 2 2006, 09:24 PM~6094118
> *not mine, but it's nice
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Ryan, is that one of Steve Milberrys' rides? It looks familiar.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 3 2006, 08:15 AM~6095327
> *Hey Ryan, is that one of Steve Milberrys' rides? It looks familiar.
> *


I seen it posted on SA, so it could be


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more pics?
i'm their thiers people workin on soem g houses right now.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Not Mine....


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

lrb tenth anneversery car?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

nice fest.. heres a link of some pics.. feel free to post em here.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Caprices..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Sep 6 2006, 02:06 PM~6114587
> *Not Mine....
> 
> 
> ...


WOWZA!

i think we need a glasshouse build off any1 agree ?


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 20 2006, 03:26 AM~5462024
> *Here is a pic of it before I got started on it,
> 
> 
> ...


for a second i thought that was a real car :0


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by patdeman_@Sep 6 2006, 10:06 PM~6116674
> *for a second i thought that was a real car :0
> *


x2! 

It almost fooled me :biggrin:


----------



## Brougham L$ LOVER (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 6 2006, 04:38 PM~6116933
> *x2!
> 
> It almost fooled me  :biggrin:
> *


x3 - the setting and the cars look freaking real but then I said that looks like a fence up there.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more finished g houses


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THOSE R SOME BADASS GLASSHOUSES PPL.I I DON'T HAVE THOSE KIND OF SKILLS BUT I ENJOY WATCHING THESE FINE MODELS.POST SOME MORE PIX!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

I HAVE 2 ON THE WAY...I'LL BE GOING ALL OUT ON MY FAVORITE CAR IN THE WORLD.... :biggrin: 


 PAINT SHOP A.S.A.P.


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 31 2006, 04:18 PM~6081741
> *posted up earlier but for those who havent seen it.
> 
> 
> ...


i popped a boner off this 1... real talk!!! that bitch is cleaaan!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

I built this a few years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

clean ass build TIME MACHINE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey TIME MACHINE, that's a damn nice '76!

What color is that?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 25 2006, 01:10 AM~6238561
> *Hey TIME MACHINE, that's a damn nice '76!
> 
> What color is that?
> *



Looks like red to me :scrutinize: :scrutinize: Are you going color blind in your old age? :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2006, 01:13 AM~6238569
> *Looks like red to me  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  Are you going color blind in your old age?  :biggrin:
> *


Okay smart ass, I meant what SHADE of red. 

And I ain't that old, ya little whipper-snapper! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 25 2006, 01:42 AM~6238621
> *Okay smart ass, I meant what SHADE of red.
> 
> And I ain't that old, ya little whipper-snapper!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 25 2006, 12:10 AM~6238561
> *Hey TIME MACHINE, that's a damn nice '76!
> 
> What color is that?
> *



What's crackin Pokey, I think I airbrushed Testors Stop Light Red.

Here's the build up thread.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=218505&hl=


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Sep 24 2006, 11:26 PM~6238328
> *I built this a few years ago.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good bro!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Sep 25 2006, 09:03 PM~6244935
> *lookin good bro!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Zack!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more pics


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Sep 25 2006, 12:47 AM~6238147
> *i popped a boner off this 1... real talk!!! that bitch is cleaaan!
> *


umm...nooooooooo :nono: but nice car man good work.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Sep 6 2006, 12:27 PM~6115716
> *nice fest.. heres a link of some pics.. feel free to post em here..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Caprices..
> *


hey, number 6 is my blue caprice, although I am currently rebuilding it, its now metalspeks blue


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 16 2006, 04:47 AM~6376703
> *hey, number 6 is my blue caprice, although I am currently rebuilding it, its now metalspeks blue
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any more pics of this 1 :0 

http://public.fotki.com/CadiLuva/misc/mode...pricevi-vi.html


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t 

any new finished g houses


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=345913

we got a caprice fest with pics that work :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 that thing is clean Marinate what did u use for the crome line above the black paint or bare foil??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 11 2009, 01:37 AM~12667781
> *:0  :0  :0 that thing is clean Marinate what did u use for the crome line above the black paint or bare foil??
> *


SILVER LEAF!
THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 11 2009, 03:38 AM~12667787
> *SILVER LEAF!
> THANKS HOMIE!
> *




didnt you sell that? or wasnt it for sale?


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

oic and is that a super thin line of silver leaf on the bottom as well? it silver leaf harder to use than the bare metal foil? sorry for all the questions.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's my 2 cents. Base is done , now on to hours of taping and sparying candy oriental blue. I'll post some pic. when done.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 11 2009, 01:17 AM~12668052
> *Here's my 2 cents. Base is done , now on to hours of taping and sparying candy oriental blue. I'll post some pic. when done.
> 
> 
> ...


damn i know its gonna come out sick.....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

'74 I BUILT


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

R.I.P


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

what happened?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 11 2009, 09:28 PM~12673996
> *what happened?
> *


  NAME CHANGE..GLASSHOUSES ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

my 75....


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 11 2009, 07:26 PM~12673251
> *'74 I BUILT
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on the paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 07:13 PM~12683940
> *my 75....
> 
> 
> ...


You copying my landau roof and steering wheel detail? Just giv'n you shit , looks good Gil. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

finished that one early last year


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 12 2009, 08:37 PM~12684286
> *Nice work on the paint. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE..ALL RATTLE CAN! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm gonna try to finish this up this week :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 07:37 PM~12685341
> *i'm gonna try to finish this up this week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 im really diggin that paint scheme!!!!!!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> i'm gonna try to finish this up this week :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

badass glasshouse's :thumbsup: :yes:

here are my 2


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

74-76 chevy's (glasshouses) have to have some of the best lines for some crazy paint jods. All these glasshouses are wild:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

if you dont see a picture, it's not from a lack of trying. If you do see a picture?
[URL=http://s703.photobucketcan I come out and play too?


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

nice where do you get them


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 28 2009, 10:02 AM~12836107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Paint job is wild, like the patterns and color combo's.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@Jan 29 2009, 12:06 AM~12845090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


off the hook lovin the mcleans too


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this thread should be as long as the life size glass house fest.
that big window must posses magical powers, that got all us hypnotized.
I cant hang with all you micro detail wizards..but i have a small collection
of glasshouse's so i will be back from time to time......
And hears a shout out to strays C.C. sfv....Damm you got some heat in your 
collection!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

heres two more. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=Big Nate PE#1,Apr 23 2009, 08:24 PM~13674286]








/quote]


nice nardi steerin wheel homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some crazy glasshouses here! :0


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

I,m gonna build me one


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

More pics of that one Gary, pleeeeease :worship:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Apr 24 2009, 02:10 PM~13680402
> *More pics of that one Gary, pleeeeease  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


my homeboy bought this off of gary seeds a long time ago


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 24 2009, 06:14 PM~13680438
> *my homeboy bought this off of gary seeds a long time ago
> *


 yea , manny got that from me, do you know if he still has it ?, is manny still into building ? when you see him please say hey for me,thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 25 2009, 02:08 PM~13687229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep thats a Masterpiece


----------



## Big Nate PE#1 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 23 2009, 11:29 PM~13674325
> *quote=Big Nate PE#1,Apr 23 2009, 08:24 PM~13674286]
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

here are two of mine 74 and 76.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:uh: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 


thats fly................... nice work


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

super nice on both builds, great job !!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 24 2009, 04:03 PM~13681233
> *yea , manny got that from me, do you know if he still has it ?, is manny still into building ? when you see him please say hey for me,thanks. :biggrin:
> *


nope he sold it about 2yrs ago yeah he still into models he even got better lol!! ok i'll say hey for you bro 

u still cali gary


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 28 2009, 06:32 PM~13718620
> *nope he sold it about 2yrs ago yeah he still into models he even got better lol!! ok i'll say hey for you bro
> 
> u still cali gary
> *


bigdogg323 thanks !!!


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 26 2009, 10:14 AM~13692845
> *here are two of mine 74 and 76.
> 
> 
> ...


Ya sevenfour killed me bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 26 2009, 10:14 AM~13692845
> *here are two of mine 74 and 76.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice gil


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Yhea the 74 is sweet.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks homies for the compliments!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey nate and J. I have not gone out to hogs house yet. My switch box's are in the car. along with four cars.......i have been a little under the weather. but i cant put it off much longer..... 
damm that gold 74 got me fuckkkkkd off... too clean.........and nate you just had to remind me of the crown in the other thread... you know the ghouse and the duce!! infront of the trophy! okay you got that....much props homie...
MG]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/IMG00366.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Apr 26 2009, 01:14 PM~13692845
> *here are two of mine 74 and 76.
> 
> 
> ...


Great work


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

How about one with T-Tops


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 2 2009, 12:58 AM~13761811
> *How about one with T-Tops
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is so serious!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 1 2009, 10:58 PM~13761811
> *How about one with T-Tops
> 
> 
> ...



 already started bro.....


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 2 2009, 04:41 PM~13766249
> * already started bro.....
> *


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 2 2009, 05:22 PM~13766459
> *:0
> *


i love models too...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

just getting started


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 7 2009, 10:51 AM~13815328
> * just getting started
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 7 2009, 12:51 PM~13815328
> * just getting started
> 
> 
> ...


lookin' good so far, keep us posted!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

BIULT N 2002.  
































 .


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looking forward on seeing that ride finished!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

X2!!


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 24 2009, 03:05 PM~13984913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

the paint will blow this one away :biggrin: 

caprice will be nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 30 2009, 03:36 AM~14044537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm phil? that's a hell of a paint.
I look foward to seeing more...hey you got any of that titanium left over?
Or any more footage or stills of your glasshouse lighting up the asphault?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 25 2006, 01:10 AM~6238561
> *Hey TIME MACHINE, that's a damn nice '76!
> 
> What color is that?
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2006, 01:13 AM~6238569
> *Looks like red to me  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  Are you going color blind in your old age?  :biggrin:
> *


 still funny!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

I believed that I was going to die when I saw this some years ago..!!! :0


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay! 8 page's? come on people your holding out on us fans.
eight page's of 1/25 scale glasshouse fest? for the past month 
(at least) if I go nowhere, I come to this thread to see the objects
of my plastic obbsession, and what do I get? ocho! that means 8 is 
not enough. Granted those 8 fuckin page's all look like breath taking
show winning works of art! and it make's the mild mannerd like me
run and hide under a table or something,,,but not you guys! like the 
comercial say's (your sitting on the couch anyway, make the call)
(right now) bust out those big chevys...bring these pages up, I know 
there out there,,,glasshouse's I can feel em, out there, waiting ,
waiting to come out, waiting to come out and shine,
do this people. I want 50 page's by the next Jan 1. so after i look at
picture from the Majestics bash 2010, I can flip over to both glasshouse
fest. and see what my family of artest have been up to...
I have spoken,, so get it crackin!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay be nice! if it suck's to bad. my light is bad, my eye.s are allways 
squinting and bloodshot, and my hands shake a little,. I like this car,
it's funny when i lift a real car, I cant wait to hit the switch,,,and thats how i use to'
be with models,,,,but now with all this bare metal chrome, and all this clear coat,
(that I get somebody else to do) [email protected] I am ruluctant to see this car. 
(a member of team cyberhoppin) do anything. because i am haeavy handed
and I dont want to mess up the chrome if and when i have to take it apart for 
repairs and adjustments....but I will hit her soon because i have to be in shape
for my rematch house call, model hop against young hogg, that will be taking place at his house real soon. i will also have the video of my last hop against him that took place in April of 09, witch will be shown in the launching of a new site
called cyberhoppin.com as well as lolotube.com happy fathers day every body. 
Phil, Saul, Jay real deal 64 man I know you'll see this, and big Nate..P.E.
Ken my new homie, building and collecting partner, much love... And to all the 
hostile folks and hater's (which I dont see to much of in the model forums)
find peace, make paece, or just keep hating untill death..but stay out of my way,
I have enough issues.... See yaaa


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@May 19 2006, 10:04 PM~5461566
> *Like the title says. POST EM.
> *


like page one say's


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 20 2009, 09:04 PM~14250443
> *like page one say's
> *


Rear suspension looks killer bro! Take some close ups!   
Would love to build another glasshouse...   

Glasshouse RC hopper:





































<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EJokaWo4GG8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EJokaWo4GG8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Yo thanks Jay. I admit that I only heard about you back in Dec 08 when I started
hitting the model threads on this site. I new that somebody out there had been
makeing rc lowriders but I never saw suspension on any street style lifted models.
I knew I wanted something more dramatic looking. So you know how it go's,
day's turn into weeks of hitting the hobby shops and hardware stores..
cutting and drilling ect....dude the only car i really only looked at was the 64.
I dont think I;ve seen the 75 glasshouse before.. wait. is that the one that twinn
sent you in the first few page's of this thread? I love it dude...
I want have another lifted caprice (75) and it is on a amt x-frame as well,
(no trailing arms or nothing) I have a 61 that wanted a moving rear end on
it should be easier now because now I kind of have an idea of what i am up
against...I dont know how you did the 75? as far as what frame if any?
but I really want to try doing the same thing to a few of my 76 caprice's
I think I can get it cleaner and get it to lay more (without loosing lock up)
with less cutting buy useing the MPC ( now amt) frames' that comes with 
the glasshouse's! I wil feal alot better about them close-ups then...
peace man..we will talk again real soon..


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 21 2009, 12:33 AM~14251542
> *Rear suspension looks killer bro! Take some close ups!
> Would love to build another glasshouse...
> 
> ...


hey Jay.. i got a 73 and 74 glasshouse i would let you lift for me?!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 22 2006, 09:55 PM~5477914
> *This one goes to The Netherlands on Friday..This one is going to also be Remote Control front and back.. Can't wait to get it back..
> 
> 
> *


sorry Jevries :Beto customs sent you a 75! not Twinn, (pardon the brain damage)
I'd like to see his now that it's cut, if I did not miss it already?
I looked at your blue 75 last night, and it made me pull out my switch box
and hit mine, result's not to good. the back surprisingly is not to much of a problem! but the front does not work with the painted body on it (74) the way
it did with an unpainted (76) body that i use as sort of templet for things like
weight and clearance and mounting issues. So back to the drawing board
and the dremel. I saw the yellow 77 cadi, you did on the other thread!
man other than the flawless work...the pictures take you right down into the
world of the car. I have a few cadi's (never being untrue to my glasshouse
devotion) 77,78,79 was the begining of the Cadillac that was worthy of being 
a lowrider...as far as I am concerned. anyway lifted or unlifted there is going 
to be a page 9 of this thread in a day or so! right? come on post em, I know there out there!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay page nine will be hear sooner or later.
I am sleepy, but team cyberhopin must find glasshouse fest before we can
pull over...there might be close up hear or there of the rear and trailing 
arms for you Jevries


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I will try again.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

few more tomorow, if this keeps up I am going to start posting up
pictures of G-house's...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

tomorow today


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

It's hard for me to organze and take the photo;s I want.
but I will learn how to edit my own videos one of these days....


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:h5: sup markie....


gotta get going on my model


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 26 2009, 01:40 AM~14303584
> *tomorow today
> *


That's tight man!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 26 2009, 10:40 AM~14306245
> *:h5: sup markie....
> gotta get going on my model
> *


H.A. Big Phil, whats up bro? I know we will have more page's before 
long....tell your bro I said what's up? And yea, are all waiting to see a certain 
T-top that some body is doing?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

i thought I had at least one,


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good. homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

hip hip hurry! page 9! do I hear page 10? yea if i concentrate I can hear
some of the 100's of glasshouse's that are being put together right now.
and some of the built one's that are sitting on someone's shelf, or in box somewhere, in the garage or at your ex-wife's house. or at your moms house in the closset cuzz when you moved out she turned your bedroom into a den. okay do it now. dust off those big windowd beauty's
and post emm. even if you have to give the ex a little somthin somthin?
bite the bullet and take one for the Glasshouse family!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 27 2009, 12:47 PM~14315996
> *hip hip hurry! page 9! do I hear page 10? yea if i concentrate I can hear
> some of the 100's of glasshouse's that are being put together right now.
> and some of the built one's that are sitting on someone's shelf, or in box somewhere, in the garage or at your ex-wife's house. or at your moms house in the closset cuzz when you moved out she turned your bedroom into a den. okay do it now.  dust off those big windowd beauty's
> ...


are 73s glasshouses too or only 74-76?

i got a couple i haven't gotten around to starting yet...



















 just adding to the topic


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont think 73s are, i thought glasshouses were named so because of the large quarter window?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 27 2009, 04:45 PM~14317433
> *i dont think 73s are, i thought glasshouses were named so because of the large quarter window?
> *


yea me too.... but there were a few posted....  thats also why i asked


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I really like the shape o that '73!! especially the sloped rear.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 27 2009, 07:45 PM~14317433
> *i dont think 73s are, i thought glasshouses were named so because of the large quarter window?
> *


....  .....74-76 is glasshouse...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thought so.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:biggrin: just mocking it up...not the color its gonna be


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2009, 02:26 PM~14321643
> *:biggrin: just mocking it up...not the color its gonna be
> 
> 
> ...


suicide the doors :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2009, 02:26 PM~14321643
> *:biggrin: just mocking it up...not the color its gonna be
> 
> 
> ...


The shoes for that 63 will be going out in a day or 2 homie. I hope this is what you where looking for homie.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 :worship: :yes:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Jun 29 2009, 10:44 PM~14336488
> *suicide the doors :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 30 2009, 12:41 AM~14337598
> *:0  :worship:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: I got U dog.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea yea, people are talkin, and posten pictures and shit.
somebody is givin some to the ex-wife! way to go dog's! take for the team.
phil I am feeling the cragers...you got any supremes laying around?
I have not writen the book on anything, (have not read many either)
but hears my take on it.......No No No, 73' caprice or impala is not 
I say not a glasshouse.... they are related...72;s 73;s were the first of what 
was to be called (Big Chevy's) name was self explanitory...in the 70's 
those mo fo's was huge! then 74. yea a new member of the big chevy 
genre! and because of the huge (some considered odd shaped) window above
the quarter panel, it was the first evoleve from the nick name(big chevy) to the 
what we all now know is (drum roll please) GLASSHOUSE!
But in this case i welcome the 73, it's clean it's a rider and it's a big chevy...
It was gettin desparate, i was going to try and find an add for the 
(brady bunch show) jus so I could post there glasshouse!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookin good dawg


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 30 2009, 06:34 AM~14044531
> * the paint will blow this one away :biggrin:
> 
> caprice will be nice
> ...


man im sure diggin the paint on this !!!! nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Jul 2 2009, 09:05 PM~14367848
> *man im sure diggin the paint on this !!!! nice ! :biggrin:
> *


thanks it should be finish soon .... my broinlaw painted it about 3 years ago... I just got the nerve to 
finish it... I like your 60's car show of models :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 30 2009, 03:15 PM~14344686
> *yea yea, people are talkin, and posten pictures and shit.
> somebody is givin some to the ex-wife! way to go dog's! take for the team.
> phil I am feeling the cragers...you got any supremes laying around?
> ...


this vert? :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fr3vGfazF0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

or this one?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiQQcm2DZWs&feature=related


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

for the homie's


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

nice


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 2 2009, 11:00 PM~14369320
> *this vert?  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fr3vGfazF0
> *


damm you fucked me up that...lol Im already planing on stealing this footage
now and changing the audio,..to suit my need's
(Greg and the kid come home from the head shop, where they purchased a
frog that piss's real gold. And now there explaining to mom and dad that they'l
finally be able to afford a set of true spokes and that boss new casstete stereo!) 
And then greg say's (yea Mom and if the frogg piss's enough?) I can take to car
to this guy named Orley, and get it lifted in time for big dance!) it's a gas.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kjkj87_@Jul 8 2009, 01:53 PM~14413833
> *for the homie's
> 
> 
> ...


Page ten....  page ten...good lookin. out homies


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

still only page ten? okay dont come back. dont post. keep bulding V.W. vans
and iroc z.s and fuckin 5.0 mustangs....see if I care...
I'm still lowrideing...building other cars..but never being un-true to the 
devotion that is,,,,,,,,,,,the love of glasshouse's....I will be back weather anybody
is hear or not....enjoy building toyota celica's and mazda miata's...
I'l stick to lowriders...harleys and hot rod's! page 11 12 and 13 coming one of these days.......


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate PE#1_@Apr 23 2009, 11:24 PM~13674286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


come back wit sumtim sumtm


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

thank you thank you...seventy four, put a smile on me face...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

had to take a break on the glasshouse model.... had to build a couple other models to build up my skills...

I wanna get every detail I can


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

samething with me. imma take my time on this 75 but i want it 2 come out as best as posible

jambs on the 75 evrything openning and closing. the stock interior cut and made fit to the other belly,filled in frame. evrything goin chrome and very detailed


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick shit homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 23 2009, 09:27 AM~14853709
> *sick shit homie  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



thanx alot bro.alot more work but it'll get there


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2009, 07:31 PM~14850443
> *samething with me. imma take my time on this 75 but i want it 2 come out as best as posible
> 
> jambs on the 75 evrything openning and closing. the stock interior cut and made fit to the other belly,filled in frame. evrything goin chrome and very detailed
> ...


Looks really good!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 23 2009, 09:57 AM~14853910
> *Looks really good!!
> *



thanx j! i redid the door hindges so now the doors swing inward like a real car


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2009, 10:31 PM~14850443
> *samething with me. imma take my time on this 75 but i want it 2 come out as best as posible
> 
> jambs on the 75 evrything openning and closing. the stock interior cut and made fit to the other belly,filled in frame. evrything goin chrome and very detailed
> ...


thats looking great !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

I bought this a while ago from someone here...


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2009, 09:31 PM~14850443
> *samething with me. imma take my time on this 75 but i want it 2 come out as best as posible
> 
> jambs on the 75 evrything openning and closing. the stock interior cut and made fit to the other belly,filled in frame. evrything goin chrome and very detailed
> ...


I'ma be watchin' this one! Beautiful start homie!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

come tomorrow the LA courts tells the DMV to suspend my licence. 
If i dont have 550.00 dollars....I spent all day on hold mostly with the courts
and the dmv only to find out I dont have action at getting a restricted licence
because i am not a drunk driver? I dont have 550 dollars, but what i do have,
is a smile on my face..because the model glasshousefest has made it to page 11 :biggrin: way to go...builders.....thank you....


----------



## cadillacstyle1 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@Aug 24 2009, 06:27 AM~14861572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 24 2009, 12:20 PM~14864780
> *I'ma be watchin' this one! Beautiful start homie!
> *


thanx alot homie


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillacstyle1_@Aug 24 2009, 06:27 AM~14861572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 no shortage of flake,s I am happy see this art..


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

back from page 4


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

High guys, long time no see!
I never get tierd of looking at these lines.....I will put something worthy
of being hear soon, just you watch....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15011622
> *High guys, long time no see!
> I never get tierd of looking at these lines.....I will put something worthy
> of being hear soon, just you watch....
> ...


blue one reminds me of my 75 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 8 2009, 12:20 AM~15011640
> *blue one reminds me of my 75  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


one day I might grow tierd of landau's and half tops,,,
after about 20 more color combo's (maybe)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 8 2009, 05:03 AM~15012844
> *one day I might grow tierd of landau's and half tops,,,
> after about 20 more color combo's (maybe)
> 
> ...


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I think the landau tops make the glasshouses. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 8 2009, 07:06 PM~15022464
> *I think the landau tops make the glasshouses. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 8 2009, 10:06 PM~15022464
> *I think the landau tops make the glasshouses. :biggrin:
> 
> *



unfortunately..they make them rust to hell in 1:1 scale


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2009, 09:25 PM~14321638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


luv the patterns on the 3, glass house is lookin sick, any1 know where i can get a g house model?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Apr 24 2009, 10:10 PM~13680402
> *More pics of that one Gary, pleeeeease  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


wow


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 28 2009, 05:02 PM~12836107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that a badd ass 73


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 9 2009, 06:03 PM~15030980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am not mad at solid hard tops at all...nice....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

This car was tastfully built by KjKj87 while passin through he took a couple of 
shot's...I told him put it on the fest or i will! (some people) :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 9 2009, 05:03 PM~15030980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  SWEET ASS G HOUSE


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 22 2009, 10:31 PM~15161164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## HTown (Sep 21, 2009)

I am a big fan of that 10th anniversary car, and Cadillacstyle1 whip too!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 9 2009, 10:25 AM~15026450
> *luv the patterns on the 3, glass house is lookin sick, any1 know where i can get a g house model?
> *


Your kidding right? just talking out the side of my neck,( dont trip off of me)  
glasshouse model's? ebay all motha fuckin day...the most available kit is the amt 76 caprice..it is a re-release of the M.P.C caprice models of the 1970's.
they all probably come with trailers...the amt will be a (pro-shop) release or 
(amt-classic) the bidding could start as low as $5.00 and go up to whatever.
I've paid $8.00 for a 76 and I have paid $55.00 for a 76. they can go for over $100.00 the original mpc..(general-mills) 76 is rare. there is one on ebay now for $120.00...then there is the 74 caprice and the 75 caprice.. both are harder to find than the 76.. because there never was a second release of the 2 years..so they only came in amt promo form or the m.p.c, model...in mint condition they can go from $35.00 to about $120.00, you can find and old fixer upper for a next to nothing every now and then..I love glasshouse's. I am one of those people who think that each and every glasshouse (real car or model) is a collecter's item.
go get em homie,,,and come back to the fest and show us your contribution...
Motha fuckin page 12 yall! that's what i am talking about


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

BLACKHOUSE uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good !


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2009, 03:31 AM~15161164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a real clean build !!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 24 2009, 04:14 AM~15171707
> *BLACKHOUSE uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhh! I know you dont have any plaque's for sale, DO YOU?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 24 2009, 03:14 AM~15171707
> *BLACKHOUSE uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 now thats sweet


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Sep 9 2009, 10:25 AM~15026450


I left out something,, every now and then someone on layitlow decides
to sell some or all of there collection...and you could just happen to run across
a glasshouse or two that way...i picked up a green built glasshouse from kj87
done very nice..(I am not going to change it much) Then a few weeks back
I was lucky enough to meet dodgerblue who drove about three hours
round trip down to the valley( And then had to beet the station fire's home)
to sell me two kits...unbuilt cadi..and an unbuilt 76 caprice that he allready 
had sprayed a nice aztec gold on, with a built motor and detailed distributor
and a set of gold lip chrome rims....all for like 45.00 or 50.00 bucks...
In my opinion those were win win situation's i ended up paying less or about the same as i would have doing the whole ebay, paypal shipping thing. and I got 
car's that have been touched by top notch builders...Infact I just laid down to 3 coats of light flake's and a little clear on (dodgerblues) gold 76 this morning!


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for tha replys Homies



> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2009, 09:13 PM~15174931
> *ohhhh!  I know you dont have any plaque's for sale, DO YOU?
> *



Sorry bro dont have them for sale....
I have still 1 Plaque set and gonna try to copy them, let ya know when it happens.....
I build this for a local homie from the big M Carclub uffin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

heres a few im workin on :biggrin: 
















71 caprice waiting on rims and payday ( candy apple red ) :biggrin: 









74 aint sure of color but itll be in the air :biggrin: 









76 caprice wit caddy guts.caddy chassies.caddy suspention .









the back seat fitted to caprice rear panels and deck :biggrin:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

i forgot this bottum pic of the 76


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

dade, i know precisely what you needa do to that 71!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 24 2009, 06:31 PM~15176861
> *dade, i know precisely what you needa do to that 71!
> *


oh yes ***** u kno :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

you shittin on em dade :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Sep 24 2009, 02:39 PM~15176347
> *Thanks for tha replys Homies
> Sorry bro dont have them for sale....
> I have still 1 Plaque set and gonna try to copy them, let ya know when it happens.....
> ...


Big M? I never heard of them, are they well jus kiddin...
yea let me know when you pull of that task... i know that car..
the previous owner hopped it on me in compton a few years ago...


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 24 2009, 04:01 PM~15177697
> *Big M? I never heard of them, are they well  jus kiddin...
> yea let me know when you pull of that task... i know that car..
> the previous owner hopped it on me in compton a few years ago...
> *



u got 1 bad ass 76 homie... thats all i gota sayy. from the hood to the motha fuckin trunk...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Sep 24 2009, 02:38 PM~15176931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 nice!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

dam homie this one is sweet, love the color chice and nice wires too!


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Sep 24 2009, 07:48 PM~15177596
> *you shittin on em dade :0  :roflmao:
> *



shit i got my rims today now its time to get the paint


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 24 2009, 07:16 PM~15178945
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful model!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR CADDY_@Sep 24 2009, 05:04 PM~15177717
> *u got 1 bad ass 76 homie...  thats all i gota sayy. from the hood to the motha fuckin trunk...
> *


thanks Dogg...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 24 2009, 07:16 PM~15178945
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 no fancy modern, trendy or loud paint scheme can take anything away from you
if you roll like this...one word to describe this cars statement,,
ELEGANT!


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments Gil, Jevries, and Hydrohype.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 24 2009, 07:16 PM~15178945
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: Beautiful brother, makes me want to build one!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ITS BEEN AWHILE FOR ME......IAM BUILDING A 76 CAPRICE MY FIRST ONE....
I CUT OUT THE CENTER PART OF THE GRILL AND WAS LEFT WITH THE 2 HEADLIGHT ENDS....AND I USED A 1958 IMPALA CUSTOM GRILL AND CUT IT FIT TOOK ME A LIL BIT BUT I GOT IT TO FIT.....


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 22 2009, 10:31 PM~14850443
> *samething with me. imma take my time on this 75 but i want it 2 come out as best as posible
> 
> jambs on the 75 evrything openning and closing. the stock interior cut and made fit to the other belly,filled in frame. evrything goin chrome and very detailed
> ...


damn this looks promising


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Sep 26 2009, 03:21 PM~15194001
> *:wow:  :wow: Beautiful brother, makes me want to build one!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 Please do! And you dont have to stop at one. the 3 years alone
74, 75,76, can allow you to do your thing on many different paints,
and you know with all that body they have,,you pattern and graffic 
guy's can go wild..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Big Lux! what's up rider? I see ya


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 3 2009, 02:50 PM~15258712
> *ITS BEEN AWHILE FOR ME......IAM BUILDING A 76 CAPRICE MY FIRST ONE....
> I CUT OUT THE CENTER PART OF THE GRILL AND WAS LEFT WITH THE 2 HEADLIGHT ENDS....AND I USED A 1958 IMPALA CUSTOM GRILL AND CUT IT FIT TOOK ME A LIL BIT BUT I GOT IT TO FIT.....
> 
> ...


 58 impala grill? okay cool! 76! doing the 70's thing with the grill!
I can feel that...I like those tru spoke's in the background too.  
Are you commin with Crager's , supreme's or wire's?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

to reader's Hydro and the Luxman! what's up dude?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 3 2009, 11:02 PM~15261620
> *Big Lux!  what's up rider? I see ya
> *



:biggrin: Man bro, I tell ya...I clicked on this topic not knowing that for the next hour my mouth would be on the floor  So many sick cars in here. I couldnt help but to go thru every page!!!!!


Well I've been secretly planing to build that orane ragtop from Mack10's video "ON THE THANGS" :biggrin: And yup Its gon be a swanger. Man you got some clean ones and them suspensions is lookin great


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 3 2009, 11:33 PM~15261839
> *:biggrin: Man bro, I tell ya...I clicked on this topic not knowing that for the next hour my mouth would be on the floor    So many sick cars in here. I couldnt help but to go thru every page!!!!!
> Well I've been secretly planing to build that orane ragtop from Mack10's video "ON THE THANGS"  :biggrin:  And yup Its gon be a swanger.  Man you got some clean ones and them suspensions is lookin great
> *


 Thanks Lux! I love that video, out of all the signed rapper's I think 
Mack and WC are one of the few real honest to goodness lowriders!
I saw that fool a couple month's back, 405 north just rollin by himself
in the stock rag 61 with the top up..clean as bitch!...he rolled the window down 
so I could say (scream ) what's up big homie...! if I was in my rider, I would have 
tried to take flight for is ass! what's up LUXMAN are you comin to the Valley on
Nov 1st.? bring the homie Nate too! will the Rag be ready?


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 28 2009, 10:02 AM~12836107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 3 2009, 11:08 PM~15261664
> *58 impala grill? okay cool! 76! doing the 70's thing with the grill!
> I can feel that...I like those tru spoke's in the background too.
> Are you commin with Crager's , supreme's or wire's?
> *


those tru are for sale....and id like to get a hold of a set of each rim if possilbe dose any one have them for sale?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 3 2009, 05:50 PM~15258712
> *ITS BEEN AWHILE FOR ME......IAM BUILDING A 76 CAPRICE MY FIRST ONE....
> I CUT OUT THE CENTER PART OF THE GRILL AND WAS LEFT WITH THE 2 HEADLIGHT ENDS....AND I USED A 1958 IMPALA CUSTOM GRILL AND CUT IT FIT TOOK ME A LIL BIT BUT I GOT IT TO FIT.....
> 
> ...


  THAT GRILL IS SHARP. :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Oct 4 2009, 06:37 PM~15266476
> * THAT GRILL IS SHARP. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 4 2009, 01:57 PM~15264809
> *those tru are for sale....and id like to get a hold of a set of each rim if possilbe dose any one have them for sale?
> *


 crager's and suprems, I hold on two...for personal projects..and i dont know how to do all that link shit...but your in the right place. Your doing the right thing by asking..A great deal of the guy's on these model threads are part or full 
time (good trader's) they can hook you up with web site's like scaledreams.com
pegasis hobies ect..(how ever you spell that shit) trust me, you'l find what you need..in one of these threads...and you may be one of those guys that starts 
making his own rims..after a while?


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks alot....theres alot of help here....thanks agian....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

page motha fuckin fourteen! yea boy's.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 5 2009, 09:51 PM~15279839
> *page motha fuckin fourteen! yea boy's.......
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

havin trouble with two computers now..I can post but I cant send an email or 
open my aol.? or any other account.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

these are mine ,
this is before i even knew about foil and stuff, i learned alot frm MARINATE ,now my wrk is better than ever  :biggrin:
























after i foiled it a year later :biggrin: 









and the last one i built , EL CUCUY bout to go into the purple tank to redo it, the AZ heat fucket up the roof :angry: 
























should be done by the cactus show in az , along with my other 10 unfinished projects i tend to loose track and start on another one :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 4 2009, 11:36 AM~15264098
> *Thanks Lux! I love that video, out of all the signed rapper's I think
> Mack and WC are one of the few real honest to goodness lowriders!
> I saw that fool a couple month's back, 405 north just rollin by himself
> ...


Man i would love to bro but my liscensce suspended so I dont be rollin far. We gon have to coordinate sumthin together


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

yea maybe we can work something out? I tend to punk out of shit at the last 
minute. so I am putting my big mouth in it, so i HAVE more to loose if 
I come down with a case...bitch-eyedus...
my registration is suspended for no insurance....
now we sound like politions,,,,it's the damm resession!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 6 2009, 06:39 PM~15286670
> *these are mine ,
> this is before i  even knew about foil and stuff, i learned alot frm MARINATE ,now my wrk is better than ever   :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yea yea thats what I am talking about! so you know your gettin them Marinate 
type skills....! speak on it speak on it....Glasshouse fest...page 14 yall!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

HYDROHYPE FINALLY HAS A BUILD THREAD. 
(as if someone other than mom wanted to see my shit)
I dont know how to post links.... so take your lazy ass's
(that's right I said lazy, yall sapposed to be workin, instead your surfing the 
web..cyber lowriding on a wendsday...

go to youtube.com type the word ( anyshitt) and then hit (Model Rage)
or you can go to my mispelled thread...and hit the link the big KIRBY set up for me. thanks for lookin if you do?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

[/quote]


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some nice glasshouses here!   :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 7 2009, 09:49 AM~15292434
> *yea yea thats what I am talking about! so you know your GETTING THEM MARINATE
> TYPE SKILLS....!  speak on it speak on it....Glasshouse fest...page 14 yall!
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: its all me dawg , i just learned a lil som new  :biggrin: 


I C U GUYS BAUGHT SOME OF THE DEUCH uffin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

>


   
[/quote]
bigdoggg323 having a little throw back theater! that's cool . some of the early page's of this thread...(only 14 of them) have some real heavy hitters!
Boy the 74 on this page, is making me have second thoughts about selling one of my 74's to hearse!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

>


bigdoggg323 having a little throw back theater! that's cool . some of the early page's of this thread...(only 14 of them) have some real heavy hitters!

[/quote]


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 29 2009, 12:45 AM~15500729
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: These models are the shit. good work guys.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: Any one ever build one of these ( paint, add rims,etc. etc. ) 1 64 scale???


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Dont know why it says 1977 factory mistake?????


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@May 23 2006, 11:58 AM~5480598
> *
> 
> 
> ...





This ones bad ass too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Oct 30 2009, 09:10 AM~15513672
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  These models are the shit. good work guys.
> *


 This was picked up from the homie Dodgerblue. he painted a nice axtec 
gold lacuar...so I just put a little rainbow flake on it.,,then gave it a matalic gold
landou....then had kjkj87 put a a chrome tuch for me...Just one of about 8 glasshouse that are already painted and ready for the build table...
Page Mother fuckin 15 yall!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

>


    
[/quote]





DAAAAAAM !

sweet build homie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

>


DAAAAAAM !

sweet build homie !!!!!!!!!!!!
[/quote]
thanks bro  





but its marinates :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

had to get in on this. \ive been wanting to do a Landau for a while.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 12 2009, 09:37 PM~12685341
> *i'm gonna try to finish this up this week  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


this sum-bitch is BAD ASS!!!! hit me up asap with fished photos of this model... is it still around? I would really love to do this roof on my GLASSHOUSE! thats my ride in my avitar. :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

Heres mine  ,and got another one in the works


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeeeeeeet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Oct 30 2009, 09:46 AM~15513981
> *:biggrin: Any one ever build one of these ( paint, add rims,etc. etc. )  1 64 scale???
> 
> 
> ...


rel quick question
i heard that this car is a collecters itemm
and that they didn't make that body style in 77
need sum info


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 2 2009, 11:38 PM~15545543
> *had to get in on this. \ive been wanting to do a Landau for a while.
> 
> 
> ...


PAGE 15 YALL! YEA YEA...GOOD LOOKIN BODY'S...
YOU CANT BEAT THE LINE'S OF THESE BIG WINDOW HAVEN WORKS OF ART!
I know the bottom of these model kit's are a little to simple for you big talented builder's out there...but you could always trade the chassis out for something more 
detailed,,,like maybe a bubble caprice chassis? or a 65 impala chassis? or for the work that you dont have to do, because of the boring chassis? make up for it by letting yourself go in a paint scheme for all the body that the glasshouse give you!
WILD OR MILD! no collection is complete without 2 or 3 Glasshouse's!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Nov 3 2009, 10:48 AM~15548052
> *rel quick question
> i heard that this car is a collecters itemm
> and that they didn't make that body style in 77
> ...



:dunno: :dunno: I have no idea, i got one that says 77 and one that says 76 and one is candy red with some center golds from a revell car.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 13 2009, 06:43 PM~15347405
> *el cucuy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  i just ended up cutting the roof instead of redoing the whole car :biggrin: ,,the roof was messed up anyways,

























ANY ONE MAKE A BOOT OR A RAG TOP FOR THIS MODEL?????? :dunno: uffin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i've seen em before, probably a resin piece?! or get some sheet styrene and build one! :biggrin: scratch built is always fun!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

FEW OF MINE 74 & 76


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 5 2009, 02:56 PM~15573266
> *  i just ended up cutting the roof instead of redoing the whole car :biggrin: ,,the roof was messed up anyways,
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Danny: I think somebody said something like, If you put two boots together,
like take one chevy boot and split it down the middle, and then use the middle of the other one to space it out? jus hear say bro, because I have not done it.
But I always wanted a vert model myself! (Hint) 62 models have boots!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@Nov 5 2009, 10:13 PM~15578207
> *FEW OF MINE 74 & 76
> 
> 
> ...


I always did like the gold 74..The green one I am seeing for the first time.
clean...nice bottom on the red one,,,,,


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY HYDRO I GOT A GLASSHOUSE FOR U BRO BUT U GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL VICTORVILLE TO SEE IT HOMIE  :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 28 2009, 11:45 PM~15500729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my glassbox


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Nov 2 2009, 11:55 PM~15545698
> *Heres mine   ,and  got another one in the works
> 
> 
> ...


clean,, look's like the old true classics on them tires.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Nov 6 2009, 08:25 AM~15580827
> *Reminds me of my glassbox
> 
> 
> ...


dont these car's have the best lay? Page motha fuckin 16 yall!
we knockin them page's up...that's a good thing..it looks like i dont have to start
posting hybrid car's hear after all? keep em coming guys!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Had to get me one, even though im not a very good builder  Gonna try to do it rootbeer brown. ill let yall be the judge Give me a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Nov 8 2009, 09:53 AM~15597592
> *Had to get me one, even though im not a very good builder   Gonna try to do it rootbeer brown.  ill let yall be the judge  Give me a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> ...


you already got an advantage over most models,,(it's a glasshouse so your half way there) welcome to the fest...the gonna look great..looks good already!
PAGE MUTHA FUNKIN SIXTEEN YALL!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keeping it from falling to page 2 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

raghouses count too? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 9 2009, 10:02 AM~15604772
> *raghouses count too?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Probably?.... :biggrin: 

This was a Glasshouse 
cut off the roof and changed the trunk.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 9 2009, 04:47 AM~15605213
> *Probably?.... :biggrin:
> 
> This was a Glasshouse
> ...


 fu%k yea they count..i got two 76's in the water now..and a third 
need to take the roof off of myself....me and probaby Danny chawps want to 
know, what did you guys use for your convertable boot,s?


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 9 2009, 05:11 PM~15605807
> *fu%k yea they count..i got two 76's in the water now..and a third
> need to take the roof off of myself....me and probaby Danny chawps want to
> know, what did you guys use for your convertable boot,s?
> *



65" Impala vert boot bro  .

{Resin from Jevries.}


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> Probably?.... :biggrin:
> 
> This was a Glasshouse
> cut off the roof and changed the trunk.
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Nov 9 2009, 08:27 AM~15605918
> *65" Impala vert boot bro  .
> 
> {Resin from Jevries.}
> *


thanks DJ.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is my GLASSHOUSE. :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1107092015.jpg[/img]]

[URL=[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1107092014.jpg[/img]]]


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 14 2009, 10:07 PM~15668039
> *Here is my GLASSHOUSE.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/1107092015.jpg[/img]]
> ...



More please...........


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

SOME NICE GLASSHOUSES IN HERE!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

okay No B.S. I am comming back in the next couple of days with some pictures
of two Glasshouse's not mock up's, but complete builds.
I have been messin with alot of stuff this past two days, so yesterday I started messin with one of the glasshouse builds........and now, at least two has to come out. and not the two that I had to bathe! well three went in the tub! :uh:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Aug 16 2009, 03:37 PM~14785167
> *still only page ten? okay dont come back. dont post. keep bulding V.W. vans
> and iroc z.s and fuckin 5.0 mustangs....see if I care...
> I'm still lowrideing...building other cars..but never being un-true to the
> ...


 spoken like a man with vision!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

>


    
[/quote]
nice


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 15 2009, 01:50 AM~15669084
> *More please...........
> *


Will post more in a few days. got to many projects going at one time. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 14 2009, 10:07 PM~15669154
> *okay No B.S. I am comming back in the next couple of days with some pictures
> of two Glasshouse's not  mock up's,  but complete builds.
> I have been messin with alot of stuff this past two days, so yesterday I started messin with one of the glasshouse builds........and now, at least two has to come out.  and not the two that I had to bathe! well three went in the tub! :uh:
> *


tick..... tock.....tick..... tock.....tick..... tock..... page 3 waiting for you :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2009, 05:20 PM~15739638
> *tick..... tock.....tick..... tock.....tick..... tock..... page 3 waiting for you  :biggrin:
> *


Wow: I said something, and did not follow up, and back up my statement!
:uh: daaaammm,, My bad..I really hate to say anything, that i dont try my best to back up! I am guilty of this one...... I would not give a shit at this point.
but I opened my mouth 7 days ago... guilty...
I'l just be write hear, in the (glasshouse doghouse)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:biggrin: just keepin the topic up


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2009, 09:48 PM~15741898
> *:biggrin:  just keepin the topic up
> *


YUPP :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Now I have to be a (shadow surfer) on this thread.  I know I cant come back to 
the fest, without pic's of completed builds..progress pic's wont do it
cause I opened my fat mouth! back in the bush I go, with my ninja suit on!


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:biggrin: I cheated and found a promo!!!!


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Oct 30 2009, 09:46 AM~15513981
> *:biggrin: Any one ever build one of these ( paint, add rims,etc. etc. )  1 64 scale???
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A G-HOUSE NOT A 77
THIS IS A 77








NOT THIS


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I thought I finished a 76 caprice last night..(it was a jade green) that has been on 
hear before.. (it was a posser that I bought off of kjkj many month's ago)
i thought it would be a simpele one day make over -redo..and the car would 
come out lookin good if not better than before...
well the car came out looking worse...the rear end that i made..look's fine while 
the ass is laid...but when I lock it up in the back...? 
It looks retarded...like the invention of kid..not at all like the lock up of my 58.
my 67 or my soon to be released...66...my. glasshouse building is in sad state.
I got to do better by this thread....right now i am the biggest shit talker
and the worst builder on Glasshouse fest... my favorite car. and my worst build?
dont make no since! sorry guys


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 10:56 AM~15789249
> *I thought I finished a 76 caprice last night..(it was a jade green) that has been on
> hear before.. (it was a posser that I bought off of kjkj many month's ago)
> i thought it would be a simpele one day make over -redo..and the car would
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 26 2009, 10:04 AM~15789341
> *:0  :0  :0  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :rant: x2


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:twak: :twak: get on it :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2009, 10:09 PM~15795061
> *:twak:  :twak:  get on it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 26 2009, 11:09 PM~15795061
> *:twak:  :twak:  get on it  :biggrin:
> *


 the home rollin is right! :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 10:21 PM~15795176
> *the home rollin is right! :uh:
> *


we could've told u that :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

I THINK THIS BELONGS HERE  








NOT THAT GOOD OF A PIC :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 26 2009, 12:56 PM~15789249
> *I thought I finished a 76 caprice last night..(it was a jade green) that has been on
> hear before.. (it was a posser that I bought off of kjkj many month's ago)
> i thought it would be a simpele one day make over -redo..and the car would
> ...


here I corrected it for you :biggrin:

but I got no room to talk either :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm still the hydro...i will put some on the earth in a miniute...
this is still in for a redo., but she has made a change for the better..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 26 2009, 11:58 PM~15795433
> *I THINK THIS BELONGS HERE
> 
> 
> ...


 yea it does belong hear...I got two yellow's coming out one of these 
years........


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

no rear muffler because i said i was going to tear it down again to straighten the motor. and change,,bent inner-daytons..and do something about
all that gap, around the fender well area.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

page mutha fuckin 18,,,,and that aint no shit talkin....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 27 2009, 12:33 AM~15795795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 LOOK SWEET BRO


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 27 2009, 01:44 AM~15795638
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats very nice homie, keep up the good work


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 27 2009, 12:58 AM~15795433
> *I THINK THIS BELONGS HERE
> 
> 
> ...


Nice homie looks like mine for real.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Nov 27 2009, 10:19 AM~15796955
> *Nice homie  looks like mine for real.
> 
> 
> ...


keep this car..you got a winner..

















love them landau's


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey boy's and girls :biggrin: Yesterday i got a real treat!
Rollinoldskoo payed a visit to my thread. and left me some pictures
of a bomb ass Raghouse with a 65 frame..built by Timemachine! And then 
Mini drove over and said, He would show me 2 more glasshouse's. 
ONE WITH A 67 FRAME :0 ONE ON A 65 FRAME :0 I will welcome those cars
on my thread..as I am sure they will be welcome hear as well..
thats three more glasshouse's done by two really good builders..
Okay to much writeing I know.....


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:wave: Whats up GlassHouse fest!!! Were yall at.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Dec 4 2009, 07:12 PM~15875203
> *:wave:  Whats up GlassHouse fest!!!  Were yall at.
> *


I'm looky looin, when I should be buildin! I stil owe this site some cars!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

where can i find a glasshouse i been tryna get another one but i cant find them any where pm me if yall know anythin


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4RMDABOTTOM305_@Dec 5 2009, 07:38 AM~15879174
> *where can i find a glasshouse i been tryna get another one but i cant find them any where pm me if yall know anythin
> *


ebay all day long... many builders on these threads have 76 caprice's for sale right now...unbuilt in a sealed box for around 40.00 bucks a pop...75's and 74's will cost you more, because they are lesser in numbers,,harder to find..but there are many out there..(trust me, your in the right place) go to the (models wanted) thread.
And post that you want a glasshouse...and your will to pay (20 to 40 bucks)
for one..I bet you get more than one reply!


----------



## ROLY ROZAY (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 5 2009, 12:15 PM~15880165
> *ebay all day long... many builders on these threads have 76 caprice's for sale right now...unbuilt in a sealed box for around 40.00 bucks a pop...75's and 74's will cost you more, because they are lesser in numbers,,harder to find..but there are many out there..(trust me, your in the right place) go to the (models wanted) thread.
> And post that you want a glasshouse...and your will to pay (20 to 40 bucks)
> for one..I bet you get more than one reply!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

bEUltl2hgko&fmt=18


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

Only 74-76 ar Glasshouses bro.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:nono: :nono: :rant:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

where can i get a glass house???? like a 72,73,75
cause i got a 70


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 6 2009, 02:53 AM~15886448
> *bEUltl2hgko&fmt=18
> *


  that fool was gettin his swerve on!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Dec 6 2009, 09:48 PM~15893863
> *where can i get a glass house???? like a 72,73,75
> cause i got a 70
> *


mini dreams) is lookin for a 70, I am sure he will be happy to trade you a 
stock 76 in the box for the 70! I will too if he does not want to. then you could 
get a 75 clip off this thread.. if you want a 75 it maybe cheaper than getting
a 75 kit or promo can run up to $75-$80. on ebay! scroll over to (models wantd)
thread...you will see his name... shoot him a pm..if you want to get rid of the 70?
you will get your glasshouse!


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2009, 10:23 PM~15894428
> *mini dreams) is lookin for a 70, I am sure he will be happy to trade you a
> stock 76 in the box for the 70!  I will too if he does not want to. then you could
> get a 75 clip off this thread.. if you want a 75 it maybe cheaper than getting
> ...


i started dat senty alredy and i want to comtinue it sorry tho if i came across another ill tell u


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Dec 7 2009, 10:30 PM~15907862
> *i started dat senty alredy and i want to comtinue it  sorry tho if i came across another ill tell u
> *


oh it's cool< I thought you had a 70 and wanted to maybe get rid of it..
(damm this thread needs pictures)


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Dec 6 2009, 02:53 AM~15886448
> *bEUltl2hgko&fmt=18
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn nikka all that swirvin makes me skuuuuuurd to ride with u hno: hno: hno: hno: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i was fucking around with the caddys chassis and put it on the rag house to c what it would look like :biggrin:


looks like a meean o extention on the arms :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2009, 08:46 AM~15910993
> *i was fucking around with the caddys chassis and put it on the rag house to c what it would look like  :biggrin:
> looks like a meean o extention on the arms  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


yea we need something.. for a poser, the glasshouse chassis is way to 
plain,,, I am still gonna do one and put a mean ass, working suspension
in the back.... about the front? I think I saw rollin put control arms on a promo
chassis? I want to see that again up close..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 8 2009, 10:40 AM~15911878
> *yea we need something.. for a poser, the glasshouse chassis is way to
> plain,,, I am still gonna do one and put a mean ass, working suspension
> in the back.... about the front?  I think I saw rollin put control arms on a promo
> ...



i know but they are easy to build :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Sep 23 2009, 12:31 AM~15161164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If Im not mistaken, this one is posted on ebay. Too bad I dont have the extra cheddar to spend right now.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2009, 10:33 AM~15910531
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 damn nikka all that swirvin makes me skuuuuuurd to ride with u  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 8 2009, 08:46 AM~15910993
> *i was fucking around with the caddys chassis and put it on the rag house to c what it would look like  :biggrin:
> looks like a meean o extention on the arms  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


at first i thought it had a right hand conversion, then i saw the backwards 43.... :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 9 2009, 12:12 PM~15607499
> *TTT
> *



dont trip homie yours is well on its way 

also just a thought but has anyone ever noticed that on a 1:1 g house the rear qaurter windows dont have chrome trim around them there is actually no moulding at all . just wondering i think it looks better with one like most people have done on this topic my two pennies  wonder why gm did that? looks like someone custom makes them the lifestyle one has custom made ones  


check it out  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=81275


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 8 2009, 06:58 PM~15917465
> *at first i thought it had a right hand conversion, then i saw the backwards 43.... :0  :0
> *


ya i have to flip the pics in photobucket but im too lazy , i dont knw why they come out like that on the computer :dunno:


----------



## rledge101 (Dec 11, 2009)

Im kinda new at dis but here are pick of my glasshouse it'z not finished but let me kno wat u think....


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 8 2009, 12:33 PM~15913057
> *If Im not mistaken, this one is posted on ebay. Too bad I dont have the extra cheddar to spend right now.
> *


This one is here, who want to do something with it?


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rledge101_@Dec 11 2009, 04:45 PM~15951031
> *Im kinda new at dis but here are pick of my glasshouse it'z not finished but let me kno wat u think....
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Get smaller wheels. :biggrin: 


looks good homie,i just think its gotta be a low low :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Dec 10 2009, 10:30 PM~15945711
> *dont trip homie yours is well on its way
> 
> also just a thought but has anyone ever noticed that on a 1:1 g house the rear qaurter windows dont have chrome trim around them there is actually no moulding at all . just wondering i think it looks better with one like most people have done on this topic my two pennies  wonder why gm did that? looks like someone custom makes them the lifestyle one has custom made ones
> ...


i left the chrome trim off mine.... looked up reference pics before i did it...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/IMG005302.jpg[/IMGth
[img]http://i703.photobucket.com/albums/ww39/hydrohype/IMG00529.jpg
proof positive that i need a better digital camera... 3 mega pixal of pure garbage!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

No I have not been working on what I sapposed to working on.
(but I have been cutting glueing and painting...) Now how did that cadi get in the 
picture?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice to see actually adding something worth the shit ! Cool to see that you got your ass in gear and started to actually never up to displaying the builds you been working on ! 

I really like the gold color Vally Queen is it a testors can color?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 13 2009, 02:00 PM~15968572
> *Nice    to  see  actually  adding  something  worth  the  shit  !  Cool  to  see  that  you  got  your  ass in  gear    and  started  to  actually  never  up  to  displaying  the  builds  you  been  working  on !
> 
> I  really  like the  gold  color  Vally  Queen  is  it  a  testors can  color?
> *


I wish mom would wash your mouth out with soap! yea this was an aztec gold
(testers laquar) laid by dodgerblue62,, I just but some flake on it, a matailc gold landau..and then a couple coats of clear....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I wanna get in on this topic too! 0-10 is gonna be a big one for me. got all my supplies and shit in line, workin again makin paper!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 13 2009, 02:58 PM~15969019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


them rims are nice! what did they come off from?


----------



## bighomie68 (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 20 2006, 12:26 AM~5462024
> *Here is a pic of it before I got started on it,
> 
> 
> ...


74 thru 76 is a glasshouse.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 13 2009, 02:02 PM~15969040
> *I wanna get in on this topic too! 0-10 is gonna be a big one for me. got all my supplies and shit in line, workin again makin paper!
> 
> 
> ...


lookn good mike  now finish it bro :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 13 2009, 04:28 PM~15969252
> *them rims are nice! what did they come off from?
> *


offa dub city ford gt i got at wally world today :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rledge101+Dec 11 2009, 05:45 PM~15951031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


homie u kno im lovin that! those wheels are perfect for that build!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:  Man I gotta get my a G-HOUSE!!!!!! Good werk guys


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rledge101_@Dec 11 2009, 03:45 PM~15951031
> *Im kinda new at dis but here are pick of my glasshouse it'z not finished but let me kno wat u think....
> 
> 
> ...


you opened those doors real nice...
but your rims are kind of small,,dont you think? lol


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

Wheres everybody at??????


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 6 2009, 11:13 PM~15894241
> *
> that fool was gettin his swerve on!
> *



Maaaan swangn & hangn & scrapen, wit wet paint dat shit raw but how do u get cars like dat on GTA SD?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allredss_@Dec 27 2009, 12:17 AM~16099537
> *   Wheres everybody at??????
> *


asleep homie :biggrin:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's two of my 76 projects in work with a front end ima make a cargo trailer


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

watcha think hydro can i hang out with you glass house fiends :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

"STRAIGHT RIDA"


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 10:56 PM~16210603
> *watcha think hydro can i hang out with you glass house fiends :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :happysad: :no: :no: :no: :no: :nicoderm: lol LIKE THE PATTERNS ON THE ROOF its coming out good, finish it :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 7 2010, 12:56 AM~16210603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I'm lovin' that color scheme! the patterns look sick homie !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 13 2009, 03:58 PM~15969019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


heyyy i never posted this finished :biggrin:


----------



## phantomblue13 (Nov 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 11:56 PM~16210603
> *watcha think hydro can i hang out with you glass house fiends :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THAT'S NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 10:56 PM~16210603
> *watcha think hydro can i hang out with you glass house fiends :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Man that is sweet rollin! i like your car man....
Marinate clownin with the fire engine glasshouse...(i saw it in the 1/1 forum)
and that 74 is lookin really beefy!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 10:56 PM~16210603
> *watcha think hydro can i hang out with you glass house fiends :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Man that is sweet rollin! i like your car man....
Marinate clownin with the fire engine glasshouse...(i saw it in the 1/1 forum)
and that 74 is lookin really beefy!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 7 2010, 01:25 PM~16215417
> *Man that is sweet rollin! i like your car man....
> Marinate clownin with the fire engine glasshouse...(i saw it in the 1/1 forum)
> and that 74 is lookin really beefy!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :wave:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jun 20 2009, 02:10 PM~14248394
> *okay! 8 page's? come on people your holding out on us fans.
> eight page's of 1/25 scale glasshouse fest?  for the past month
> (at least) if I go nowhere, I come to this thread to see the objects
> ...


page 21...a little less than half of the projected goal....(not bad) everybody should be proud....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 7 2010, 01:27 PM~16215441
> *:0  :0  :0  :wave:
> *


I see you,,Chawper! :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 7 2010, 01:42 PM~16215566
> *I see you,,Chawper! :cheesy:
> *



suuuuup stranger , what are u wrkn on :scrutinize:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jan 6 2010, 11:56 PM~16210603
> *watcha think hydro can i hang out with you glass house fiends :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2010, 08:25 AM~16212562
> *"STRAIGHT RIDA"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BADASS MAKES ME WANT RED PAINT


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 7 2010, 01:43 PM~16215579
> *suuuuup stranger , what are u wrkn on  :scrutinize:
> *


dude I have two more, painted, chromed n cleared glasshouse's that were sapposed to be out before christmas..(part of the whole 2009 completed builds)
and two more hoppers for 2009...But the truth is bro, I have not tuched a model since before Christmas.... I have been dealing with alot on my shoulder..
I have been sort of useing my model passion as an escape. as a way to not stress over a buisness that I half way started, and to not think about the respincibility
of making sure I get my inventions off the ground and into other people's 
shop's... But it's been a year now.. And i see i have not done half as much as I should have for my own house. And now I am slammed with unpaid bills...
I am selling two of my cars... but i dont have any intention of quiting models or lowriding... I just have to try to get my product off the ground this year...
before i can think strait... (sorry for the long post guys) Hydro!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

This thread really could use some builds... I think we will be getting a visit from 
tonioseven pretty soon! But other than that, the numbers are still low,
I would bet that i am not the only, who has glasshouse bodys pained and cleared
but not completed?


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2010, 12:16 AM~18051274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS LOOKS SWEET ROLLIN   KINDA LOOKS LIKE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 15 2010, 03:09 AM~18051377
> *THIS LOOKS SWEET ROLLIN     KINDA LOOKS LIKE MINE :biggrin:
> *



thanks big homie ya your landau is a nice build man should repost it for the newbie's :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 15 2010, 02:40 PM~18055332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


surprise surprise....thanks for the post Trend.. this car is bad...
I have a feelin there's more? go ahead and open that lady up.. we see the trunk 
peeking out... or is it in your thread?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 15 2010, 01:29 AM~18051306
> *
> This thread really could use some builds...  I think we will be getting a visit from
> tonioseven pretty soon! But other than that, the numbers are still low,
> ...


yah no shit! (cough JEFF cough cough)!! there should be a few?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 01:29 PM~18061835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice........:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 15 2010, 05:11 PM~18057117
> *thanks big homie ya your landau is a nice build man should repost it for the newbie's :biggrin:
> *


im a take sum better pics of it bro  other ones r to blurry :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 16 2010, 11:29 AM~18061835
> *
> 
> 
> ...


more than nice.. I bet alot of people are bored with the promo bottom that comes with 
these cars? looks like regal worked real hard, to make this model look good and be more of a challange! I am curious about the bottom.....great jobs guys..
trend.. big dogg!


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Where do you find the 75 impala models?can you help a brother out?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 19 2010, 11:48 AM~18081818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 19 2010, 08:44 PM~18086314
> *Where do you find the 75 impala models?can you help a brother out?
> *



I see 'em on ebay from time to time.....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 19 2010, 06:44 PM~18086314
> *Where do you find the 75 impala models?can you help a brother out?
> *


not impala's but caprice's all day! 1975 should cost you a little more than a 76, because of availability.. you can find them in promo form or built and unbuilt model form..I say it all the time, (I dont think they should sell for less then $80 mint) but they do. I've found them for $50 mint. $40 for a decent fixer upper! bro I have seen the box for a mpc 75 and 76 caprice sell for $15 average price for a box is $5
there is a thread in the model forum called (promo fest) that will give you another 
idea to go on.. and some pretty shit to look at.. bottom line ebay $60 to $100 get your search on? guarantee you will find a pristine 75!


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 20 2010, 06:23 AM~18090690
> *Thanks for the info :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 19 2010, 02:32 PM~18084228
> *more than nice.. I bet alot of people are bored with the promo bottom that comes with
> these cars? looks like regal worked real hard, to make this model look good and be more of a challange!  I am curious about the bottom.....great jobs guys..
> trend.. big dogg!
> *


thanx mark. i cant seem to find pics in my damn photobucket of the bottom. the bottom is the one that comes with the kit. i just cut out the front arms and made some chrome upper and lower arms off the 70 monte kit work. on the reari cut off the tabs where that one peiece rearend/muffles go on to and made a 62 impala rearend with coilover setup work. i got a 75 im slowly workin on that also has complete different undies.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Jul 22 2010, 10:22 AM~18111581
> *thanx mark. i cant seem to find pics in my damn photobucket of the bottom. the bottom is the one that comes with the kit. i just cut out the front arms and made some chrome upper and lower arms off the 70 monte kit work. on the reari cut off the tabs where that one peiece rearend/muffles go on to and made a 62 impala rearend with coilover setup work.  i got a 75 im slowly workin on that also has complete different undies.
> *


 real nice.. I got two 76''s panted and cleard. interior done. but unless there
lifted? i got to find an alternative to the promo bottom. got couple more 74's and two more 75's..and six or seven 76's...that' one of the reasons why Im always in the market for detail frame's like 65.59, 67. I,d like to have about 10 sets of those monte
control arms... :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

in the works


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 22 2010, 11:05 AM~18111932
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ANYBODY KNOW IF SOMEONE MAKES THE 74 IN A RESIN??


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 22 2010, 12:45 PM~18112284
> *ANYBODY KNOW IF SOMEONE MAKES THE 74 IN A RESIN??
> *


ill go check the garage, I think ive got a 74 promo, its missing one headlight though.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 22 2010, 01:45 PM~18112284
> *ANYBODY KNOW IF SOMEONE MAKES THE 74 IN A RESIN??
> *


I need that '73 !


----------



## SouthSide76 (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone have a 75 or 76 model for sell un opened


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 22 2010, 11:05 AM~18111932
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...


 (somebody has to say it!) which one of you/us Genius's is gonna bless us with some
bumper guards?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*Incomplete but a Glasshouse nonetheless...*_


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 22 2010, 10:05 AM~18111932
> *in the works
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 27 2010, 03:43 PM~18156057
> *Incomplete but a Glasshouse nonetheless...
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: dayum dats sick


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jul 29 2010, 10:53 AM~18174579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 15 2010, 08:08 PM~18058325
> *yah no shit! (cough JEFF cough cough)!! there should be a few?!  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 they commin out! :biggrin: not one unattractive car in this joint!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SouthSide76_@Jul 27 2010, 03:19 PM~18155873
> *Does anyone have a 75 or 76 model for sell un opened
> *


I have an mpc 76 kit unopened.. $85 plus shipping.. its almost no difference
between this.. the first releases, and the cheaper more available reproductions
by Amt.. maybe the grill area? and the mpc box I have seen sell between $5
and $20 (for the box :0) I will also sell one 74 promo mint. in box $85 plus shipping
to lil member.. outside the site,? ebay price..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

this ghouse is pretty much done! a simple nice and clean ghouse replica for someone.... 
( i just need to put on a tag and minor things)


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jul 29 2010, 09:17 PM~18181059
> *I have an mpc 76 kit unopened.. $85 plus shipping..  its almost no difference
> between this.. the first releases, and the cheaper more available reproductions
> by Amt.. maybe the grill area? and the mpc box I have seen sell between $5
> ...


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jun 28 2009, 02:26 PM~14321643
> *:biggrin: just mocking it up...not the color its gonna be
> 
> 
> ...


time to knock the dust off my box and get back to work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 6 2010, 09:29 AM~18245071
> *time to knock the dust off my box and get back to work
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/DSCN0630.JPG[/IMG

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/13019.JPG

























































the white body is a stunt double for mock ups... 
I've been told the pictures are coming out better? 
(It's tonio's fault, he sent me the instructions)  now you get to see HOW FLAWED MY BUILDS REALLY ARE?
lol....








coming soon.. The HOE-WA HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

coming soon.. The HOE-WA HOUSE! :biggrin:
[/quote]
nice ... makes me want to get one of mine out... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 3 2010, 02:55 PM~18725411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2010, 09:48 PM~18728297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OKAY, DARKSDE JUST TOLD ME TO S T F U AND FINISH SOMETHING....
(ONE PUFF. AND THEN ITS GLUE TIME) MAYBE TWO PUFFS? NICE CAR DARKSIDE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 3 2010, 10:15 PM~18728498
> *OKAY, DARKSDE JUST TOLD ME TO S T F U AND FINISH SOMETHING....
> (ONE PUFF. AND THEN ITS GLUE TIME) MAYBE TWO  PUFFS?  NICE CAR DARKSIDE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Man Markie, those are the voices in your head tellin you that.... either that or some really good Kush.... 
Oh and thanks bro... glad you like :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2010, 10:18 PM~18728520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Man Markie, those are the voices in your head tellin you that.... either that or some really good Kush....
> Oh and thanks bro... glad you like :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/DSCN0660.JPG[/IMG]
I REALLY HATE BMF... I FIXXED THAT LITTLE CRUNCH IN THE TAIL LIGHT SINCE THIS SHOT WAS TAKIN!








http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/DSCN0675.JPG[/IMG
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1009/1DSCN0665.JPG
I DID NOT PUT THE EXHUAST TIPS ON YET.. THE FINAL AIR CONDITIONS HOSE
AND THE RADIATOR HOSE...i NEED TO MAKE SOME MORE ADJUSTMENTS FOR THE 65 FRAME THAT IT IS SITTING ON,, I LIKE THE COLOR IN THE BUMPER, AND i LOVE THE COLOR COMBO PERIOD. BUT I DID A SUCKY JOB OF MASKING OFF THE BUMPER BEFORE i SPRAYED THEM..... AND I NOT EXCITED ABOUT THIS CAR AT ALL...
i AM GROWING MORE AND MORE UNPLEASED WITH ANY GLASSHOUSE MODEL i BUILD>


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

well I had a chance to sleep on it.. and now with clear head..I can say.
(I still dont like this glasshouse...I think its the fucked up painted bumpers...
the frame not sitting right..making my lay look weak and crocked..and all the wrinkled up BMF all over the car... the tail llights.. and the crocked foil line on the sides of the roof....i love the frame and the motor..but the body? from 1 to 10 i give this build a maybe a 5.5 maybe a 6? :uh: any lower and its off to the horror stories thread..


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 5 2010, 07:52 PM~18240628
> *this ghouse is pretty much done! a simple nice and clean ghouse replica  for someone....
> ( i just need to put on a tag and minor things)
> 
> ...



dam that one reminds me of the homie randy's old rag :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

not mine...but rep'n L.U.G.K. '76 g-house











all scratch built interior, door panels, center console, rear system, speakers, an trunk area...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

MY LITTLE HUMBLE COLLECTION, 73, 74, 75 , 76... :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 19 2010, 06:20 PM~19369074
> *MY LITTLE HUMBLE COLLECTION, 73, 74, 75 , 76... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



HOW MUCH FOR THAT 75 ? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 20 2010, 08:04 AM~19374004
> *HOW MUCH FOR THAT 75 ?  :biggrin:
> *


IF I sold it , most likely more than you want to spend .....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 19 2010, 04:20 PM~19369074
> *MY LITTLE HUMBLE COLLECTION, 73, 74, 75 , 76... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


I want the 73! lets trade, I got something you want big boy..(no ****)
and its not a glasshouse...
but it is a big chevy.. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 20 2010, 10:39 AM~19374919
> *I want the 73! lets trade, I got something you want big boy..(no ****)
> and its not a glasshouse...
> but it is a big chevy.. :biggrin:
> *


Whatcha got? Let's hear it ....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 20 2010, 10:50 AM~19374983
> *Whatcha got? Let's hear it ....
> *


 THE THING YOU ASKED ME ABOUT LAST WEEK? WHEN WE WERE TALKIN ABOUT 
THE THING.. AND THE OTHER THING.. BUT AT THE TIME YOU HAD NO-THING..
DOG GONE 73 MAIN, YOU KNOE DAAG GAME SIX OAH FO SHO YOU KNOW.
LOL, 
HEY YOU GOT THE DAY OFF FROM WORK? OR CHRISTMAS BREAK? DALE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 20 2010, 10:58 AM~19375043
> *THE THING YOU ASKED ME ABOUT LAST WEEK? WHEN WE WERE TALKIN ABOUT
> THE THING..  AND THE OTHER THING.. BUT AT THE TIME YOU HAD NO-THING..
> DOG GONE 73 MAIN, YOU KNOE DAAG GAME SIX OAH FO SHO YOU KNOW.
> ...


Dang ol refresh my memory man, that was dang ol last week .... Dang ol workin mam but dang sloooow day


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 20 2010, 11:47 AM~19375383
> *Dang ol refresh my memory man, that was dang ol last week .... Dang ol workin mam but dang sloooow day
> *


DANG OLE DATS GOOD NEWS MAIN,, STUPID DANG OLE STUFFIN MY FACE
IM GETTIN PANCAKE SZZUROP ON MY DANG OLE KEYBOARD,,,
FUCKIN LUV BREAKFAST, DAG GUM LAYITLOW CANT STOP MAIN YA KNOW?
PM SENT JACKWAGON..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

whatta twatwaffle :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

[


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

where can i get a 75 impala model?


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@Dec 23 2010, 10:38 PM~19407825
> *where can i get a 75 impala model?
> *


build ur glasshouse first buddy than buy a model one :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@Dec 23 2010, 10:38 PM~19407825
> *where can i get a 75 impala model?
> *


Ebay


----------



## dlo1975 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Dec 23 2010, 10:48 PM~19407903
> *build ur glasshouse first buddy than buy a model one :biggrin:
> *


are you following me? i need something to work on while mine is gone getting painted


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlo1975_@Dec 23 2010, 10:38 PM~19407825
> *where can i get a 75 impala model?
> *


 you can buy a build up or promo from one of us/ or go on ebay..
$30-$80 they used to be even more..but i would not go over $80 even for a mint one.
or you can buy a 76 witch was just re-released, so the value of that is only $20-$30
and then you get yourself a resin clip for a 75 from modelhaus for a few bucks,, and 
there you go..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

[


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Dec 23 2010, 11:07 PM~19408090
> *you can buy a build up or promo from one of us/ or go on ebay..
> $30-$80 they used to be even more..but i would not go over $80 even for a mint one.
> or you can buy a 76 witch was just re-released, so the value of that is only $20-$30
> ...


What's the difference between the promo and the model kit other than the kit you have to put together is the promo a metal body


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Aug 5 2010, 07:52 PM~18240628
> *this ghouse is pretty much done! a simple nice and clean ghouse replica  for someone....
> ( i just need to put on a tag and minor things)
> 
> ...


Thanks again I love it came out good


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo+Dec 24 2010, 01:16 AM~19409082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad u like it homie!! thanx again


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 24 2010, 03:24 AM~19409131
> *Thanks again I love it came out good
> 
> 
> ...



Dang that G-house is cleeeeeean !


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 24 2010, 01:24 AM~19409131
> *Thanks again I love it came out good
> 
> 
> ...


 I love that build pink..
Man I used to hate those knock off's.. when I first pulled them out of a box of 
china's,, I laughed my ass off.... but Now i am feeling them bow-ties a whole bunch..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 24 2010, 01:16 AM~19409082
> *What's the difference between the promo and the model kit other than the kit you have to put together is the promo a metal body
> *


the promos have a molded shut hood, a engine plate to fill the chassis, and special screws to hold them together....


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2010, 06:33 AM~19409851
> *well a kit u gotta assemble/// a promo is a built car. single peice bottom but it is plastic also. not metal
> glad u like it homie!! thanx again
> *


I have another glasshouse if your interested in making another one


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 24 2010, 12:45 PM~19412080
> *I have another glasshouse if your interested in making another one
> *


  pm me wat u want...


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Dec 24 2010, 01:52 PM~19412587
> *  pm me wat u want...
> *


Pm sent


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Any more glasshouse?


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Oct 4 2010, 04:36 AM~18729301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i just picked up a 76 last weekend, already got it in a hydro style icy blue metallic.... its my first so hopin it comes out as clean as the rest of these!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 07:51 PM~19839700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet 74.. is that caprice emblem on the trunk photo etch? and what color is that?
It looks like its been to Tingo's upholstery shop? :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 11 2011, 01:18 AM~19841978
> *sweet 74.. is that caprice emblem on the trunk photo etch? and what color is that?
> It looks like its been to Tingo's upholstery  shop? :biggrin:
> *


thanks hydro.. yeah i threw some photo ectch goodies on it...
the color is testors one coat purple -licious laquer with testors high gloss enamel clear. an i did have tingo do my interior...i sent him six an this was the first one he sent back..so keep an eye out for more of his work in my models!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 11 2011, 09:03 PM~19848804
> *thanks hydro.. yeah i threw some photo ectch goodies on it...
> the color is testors one coat purple -licious laquer with testors high gloss enamel clear.  an i did have tingo do my interior...i sent him six an this was the first one he sent back..so keep an eye out for more of his work in my models!
> *


sweet..


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Im working on this now


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 10 2011, 09:18 PM~19840720
> *i just picked up a 76 last weekend, already got it in a hydro style icy blue metallic.... its my first so hopin it comes out as clean as the rest of these!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I BEEN WAITING TO COME BACK TO THIS THREAD..


----------



## dena4life lilg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

any of these glass houses are for sale


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 1 2011, 03:01 PM~20232665
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :wow: Thats one beautiful ride bro! Good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 10 2011, 09:51 PM~19839700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Holy moly...That is sick.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

some real good stuff, I need to get me a glasshouse


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 13 2009, 03:58 PM~15969019
> *
> 
> 
> ...



sick. love the wheels


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

nice work in here im working on a new ghouse will have a few pics up this weekend if all goes well


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

rag house time  



















color coming soon :biggrin:

hydro you g house fiend what you think


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice work evan


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 2 2011, 08:36 PM~20244620
> *nice work evan
> *



thanks ronnie trying to get back into some plastic


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 2 2011, 07:35 PM~20244612
> *rag house time
> 
> 
> ...


nice!! where'd the boot come from?!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

oohhh ! i like that ! :biggrin:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 1 2011, 08:53 PM~20239397
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Apr 2 2011, 09:31 PM~20244905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks gary apreaciate it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That drop glasshouse gonna be nice. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

Finished this one last month....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 2 2011, 08:31 PM~20244905
> *nice!! where'd the boot come from?!
> *


x2 somebody better get to casting...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 2 2011, 08:52 PM~20246325
> *x2 somebody better get to casting...
> *


how about a complete vert? :biggrin: 










email him..... reputable caster


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 3 2011, 07:11 PM~20249733
> *how about a complete vert?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



He's the next best caster to Modelhaus ! I didn't know he had a '75 vert though! Looks like I'm placin' and order this week !!!!!!!


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

my glasshouse


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

progress pic will post completed pics soon!! :biggrin:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 10 2011, 09:19 PM~20307390
> *progress pic will post completed pics soon!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


it looks sick bro :wow:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 10 2011, 09:04 PM~20307218
> *my glasshouse
> 
> 
> ...


 cool...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by candilove+Apr 10 2011, 11:04 PM~20307218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin' good fellas !


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2011, 07:09 PM~20359852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Apr 17 2011, 06:09 PM~20359852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ass impala :biggrin:


----------



## hubaldo831 (Oct 22, 2010)

does anybody know where i can get a 76 caprice lowrider model car?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hubaldo831+Apr 17 2011, 09:40 PM~20361969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 love the buckets on the green one..


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

For the G houses !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 02:47 PM~20448742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
Fuckin sick ass color combo dro I like this house alot


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Apr 29 2011, 02:04 PM~20448810
> *
> Fuckin sick ass color combo dro I like this house alot
> *


thanks bro..I love landau's....


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 01:47 PM~20448742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the glasshouse came out clean hydro :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 11:47 PM~20448742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin damn good bro!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Apr 29 2011, 02:43 PM~20449003
> *Lookin damn good bro!
> *


thanks Siim..


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 01:47 PM~20448742
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this house is hot! good work Markie


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Apr 29 2011, 03:47 PM~20448742
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam this one is bad markie looks gangsta :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by candilove+Apr 29 2011, 02:33 PM~20448949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks bro,,


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Very nice G house Markie....


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 2 2011, 12:19 PM~20467354
> *Very nice G house Markie....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr. listo (May 4, 2007)

does anybody know what rear diff i can use to shorten my width so 13x7's or 14x7's dont rub the skirts of a glass house


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

mr. listo said:


> does anybody know what rear diff i can use to shorten my width so 13x7's or 14x7's dont rub the skirts of a glass house


Just cut it down


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

mr. listo said:


> does anybody know what rear diff i can use to shorten my width so 13x7's or 14x7's dont rub the skirts of a glass house


 this the model glasshouse fest bro.. you want to hit the (post your rides) link then scroll to the real car glasshouse fest.
but real quick, alot of people do it different.. example Cadillac axle's bolt on to glasshouse's and they are shorter..
so are the rear end's from the later year bubble top caprice's... or you can go with the ford nine inch possi.... or you can actually shorten the axle that already on the car.. another rule... real daytons or about 1/2 inch more shallow the china
rims.. if your not lifted you can roll with d's and skirts with all the stock hardware.. but the fake daytons you have a chance of them rubbing....


----------



## mr. listo (May 4, 2007)

thanks i'm still getting use to layitlow did realize the topic


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hydrohype said:


>


 fuckin nice


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

damn.. all of these are dope!!


----------



## cali78 (Feb 21, 2009)

any body got a 73 caprice for sale im looking for one pm me if any thanks


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

cali78 said:


> any body got a 73 caprice for sale im looking for one pm me if any thanks


PM sent


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

PINK86REGAL said:


>


looks good ...


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Any pics of the interiors on all of them???


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

'75 Glasshouse ..... _*"Brownie Points"

























*_


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Any pics of the interior trendsetta??


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

killer !! trendsetta nice build brother !!


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:nother tight build to add to the arsenal


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Any pics of the interior trendsetta??


like a dumby, I didn't take pics of the interior during the build process. I'ma try to get some soon as I crack 'er open .



gseeds said:


> killer !! trendsetta nice build brother !!


thanx bro, preciate it !!!!!



COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:nother tight build to add to the arsenal


thanx fam !!!!!


----------



## Boss76 (Oct 31, 2011)

Zed said:


> More pics of that one Gary, pleeeeease :worship:


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Love the detail work bro ! Sweet murals and kolor too !


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

Trendsetta 68 said:


> Love the detail work bro ! Sweet murals and kolor too !


thanks homes, i have a few more that i will post soon:thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man is anybody else feelin that light green rag at top of the page ???!!! I know I am


----------



## LGV-903 (Oct 25, 2011)

SUPER CLEAN GLASSHOUSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tatman said:


>


----------



## LGV-903 (Oct 25, 2011)

NICE!!!:thumbsup:


MARINATE said:


>


----------



## LGV-903 (Oct 25, 2011)

:worship:


Trendsetta 68 said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart (Aug 25, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


>


    [/QUOTE]

This bad boy made me get into custom painting my models.....


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

*http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif*

2ND ll None Model C.C.a look before its redone :machinegun:


----------



## downlow82 (Jun 24, 2010)

2ND ll None Model C.C.sorry dont have anymore pics of the build at this time but will post more soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

still not done


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's one in my pile...not my build, but one i need to refresh....was in LRB back in the day....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

STILL WORKING THE RAGG TRIED TO THROW A QUICK PAINT SHIT RAN NO BASE OR PRIMER,THE TOP IS FUNCTIONAL GONNA TRY AND MOTORIZE ? HARD TOP AND THE RAGG ARE BOTH OLD HOPPERS ...


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

downlow82 said:


> 2ND ll None Model C.C.:h5:


CLEAN!


----------



## crooks (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

Here's my WIP..
silver basecoat,chassis and engine done


































James aka El Joker


----------



## ejm2002 (Jun 2, 2011)

LOOKS CLEAN LIKE THAT MOTOR GOOD DETAIL BRO


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

crooks said:


>


I love that interior detail, Your in Van Nuy's? keep that foil work up. you'l make a friend for life..
Joker you made a boring mpc motor look real good... great stuff guys..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

My glasshouse I call southern sunset cruiser. Multiple color pattern.. my first. Won't be my last.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

SlammdSonoma said:


> My glasshouse I call southern sunset cruiser. Multiple color pattern.. my first. Won't be my last.


the way these car lay down, it takes my breath away...


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

heres my glass house


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful builds homies !!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

candilove said:


> heres my glass house


damm thats beautiful,,,


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

candilove said:


> heres my glass house


DAMN THIS LOOKS SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## El Joker (Jun 5, 2011)

MPC 1976 Caprice with trailer and Schwinn bike.








































James aka El Joker


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

nice glass house love the sun roof!:thumbsup:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

BAD ASS CAPRICE:thumbsup:


El Joker said:


> MPC 1976 Caprice with trailer and Schwinn bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

candilove said:


> heres my glass house


*LOVE THE COLOR ON THIS:thumbsup:*


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is one clean glasshouse homie !


El Joker said:


> MPC 1976 Caprice with trailer and Schwinn bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trikejustclownin (Aug 7, 2010)

Anymore glasshouses


----------



## CALI-JOE (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

Before


Dre1only said:


> View attachment 424099
> View attachment 424101
> View attachment 424101
> View attachment 424104
> ...


 & After
View attachment 569844


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

rollindeep408 said:


> still not done


Back on this till its done


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :sprint:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

Im still workin on them


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

I got 5 of them im workin on at ones


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Them look like 50s !


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

No they 30s


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

they up there for sure


----------



## face108 (Jun 20, 2012)

Mr.king of donks said:


> I got 5 of them im workin on at ones


Man i want that blue one


----------



## Mr.king of donks (Mar 30, 2013)

See it not blue it purple crazy ant it cant tell it is get u a kit n 
I build u one


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

candilove said:


> heres my glass house


nice colors.!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

TTFT


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Any Landau tops out there?


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dre1only said:


> View attachment 908722


this is sweet dre :thumbsup:


----------

